

Don't Assume Jobs Was Foolish to Delay Surgery - razorburn
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/01/health/hindsight-is-kind-to-steve-jobss-decision-to-delay-surgery.html

======
lyso
The logic of the first part of the article seems a little foolish. If he'd had
the operation, it might have already spread and would still have killed him
anyway. But, therefore it might not - all this says is that the operation
wouldn't have certainly saved his life, just improved his chances. Well, of
course!

